# Can I Add Water to Water-Based Wood Fillers to Thin Them?



## kanihoncho (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm using elmers wood putty (large container) and it is starting to get a bit thick. Thanks.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Probably. It may take a little experimentation to get something workable.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Won't hurt to take a small sample and experiment with it. Let it sit for a couple of days and try gluing a scrap piece and seeing how strong the bond is before doing the full container. While buying in bulk is cheaper this is sometimes the result! Better to buy smaller quantities than having it go to waste or become unusable unless you have a large project coming up.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

I do that. Just a few drops and mix it in well. It completely rejuvenates the wood putty, just like new.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with everyone…I do this too.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Stuff with the orange lid-yep, just like everyone said. No difference in working of finishing after thinned out either.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes you can as everyone above has said. Add a Little at a time and Mix Well.

TIP: If you're Edge or End nailing something with a Line of nails then filling them after countersinking…then you get fed up sanding it down and getting the powder into the Wood grain try this.

BEFORE nailing, run a strip of Masking or Painters Tape along the edge you're going to nail. Nail, Countersink, Fill, Sand flush if necessary…then Remove the Tape. WALLA! Nice clean piece of wood.

The "Litle Voices" told me how to do that. ....LOL… Wait another mesagecoming throuh…WHAT!!!

Gotta Go: Rick


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Those tubs of Elmer's wood filler are a pretty good product. However I have never been able to get through a full tub or even half of a tub before it dried out. I am back to the tubes when I need wood filler.


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

I usually use the sawdust from the same project with a dab of wood glue as a filler. If you sand it before it cures you should have a glueless top surface as the sanding will fill in over the outer surface and can usually hide the repair very well.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

I do what Popsnsons does. You get a perfect color match and its really cheap!
Rick: Thanks for the tape tip!


----------



## Timberwolf323 (Feb 3, 2016)

And I thought I was the only one that hoarded fine sawdust from the bags of my ROS extractor. My wife thinks I'm odd for keeping sawdust. But it makes a great pore filler filler too!


----------

